# hard drive died



## rdhensley (Sep 7, 2006)

I turned on my 921 only to see the reported failure of the hard drive. (yes I tried unplugging,reseating the smart card, etc...) Has anyone been able to replace theirs post failure? I've read some posts where users upgraded there drives, but I didn't see one for a cold install.

Any ideas??

Thanks,

Randy


----------



## jmraider75 (Aug 21, 2006)

rdhensley said:


> I turned on my 921 only to see the reported failure of the hard drive. (yes I tried unplugging,reseating the smart card, etc...) Has anyone been able to replace theirs post failure? I've read some posts where users upgraded there drives, but I didn't see one for a cold install.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> ...


I had the same problem like you did what I disconnected the separator from the receiver and connect straight to input 1 of the receiver let sit there for an hour it should get you going again with this method well it work for me.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Try this thread.


----------

